# Do it all tire 38mm-45mm size range



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

What do you like for addventure / tour , mixed surface, air up/down in this fast rolling size range?

Thanks


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

best tire on the market is the Bruce Gordon Rock n' road at 43mm wide. The Clement MSO at 40mm is a good mixed surface tire. Both are only available in 700C size.


----------



## venturi95 (Apr 25, 2012)

Rock N Road is excellent for one tire to do it all. I am using Bontrager CXO 700 x 38 cross tires, as I am on a good deal of pavement at times, and my touring bike won't quite clear the big 'ol Bruce Gordons in the rear. CXOs are lightweight (if that matters) and the tread seems to be wearing a little bit slower than most.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm running Schwalbe Marathon Mondials in 40 on a Surly Ogre. Very stout, good hard pack tire not a mud tire though. Very comfortable ride on paths and rough roads.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Continental tour guard, 26 x 1.75, good for paved/ smooth dirt road.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been using Schwalbe Marathon Plus 47-622 (28x1.75) tires. Heavy but virtually flat proof & the use of a relatively lightweight tube somewhat compensates for the added weight. I tried quite a few alternatives, including tubeless, before finally settling on the Schwalbe Marathon Plus. Would've preferred the Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tour since it has a bit more aggresive tread but the widest width is only 42-622 (28x1.60) so I opted for the Schwalbe Marathon Plus instead. FWIW, the tires have been slightly redesigned for 2014.

And despite an advertised minimum recommended pressure of 47psi I've been riding with the front at ~16-18psi & the rear at ~20-24psi. Bicycle riding weight is ~170 lbs & the bike outfitted as it is weighs ~26 lbs.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks all, 
Please keep them coming.
Currently I running Specialized Trigger (file tread / CX tire) in 700x38 (1.5") front and rear. This is a good gravel,pave,H.P. tire that comes in 33,38 & 42 FWIW. I would like to experiment with others, in particular the front (larger). I have seen the Bruce Gordon Rock & Roll x 42 , interested and thought it would make a nice front tire but, a bit concerned with roll speed on hard. Continental , has some new one's in this range for 2014...........


----------



## Rjl33 (Oct 31, 2012)

My two favorite tires in the size on my Fargo are the Clement Xplorer and the Bruce Gordon Rock and Road. I ride pavement of all types, gravel roads and farm field roads. The Clement is faster on pavement and very good on most gravel; the Bruce Gordon is terrific on all gravel and field roads/double track. For an adventure tire I believe that it would be hard to beat the Bruce Gordon tire. Both of these tires make the Fargo shine for my riding style.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

@ Rjl33
Thanks very helpful / similar terrain, etc.


----------



## brenton (Feb 19, 2013)

I just discovered the Rock 'n Roads today. They look like a great tire, but based on the commentary I've read they also seem to be flat-prone. I'd love to know what the recommended PSI range is and how often they flat.

I'm spoiled: I've never had a flat on either the Hutchinson Chameleons that came OEM on my old bike or the Marathon Cross that I replaced the rear with when it wore out. I'd love to keep it that way.

I'm looking for a balloon tire for my new 29er build that's flatproof, aesthetically pleasant, and suitable for both city riding and singletrack. I'd seriously consider the Rock 'n Roads if they weren't flat-prone. They seem great on the other two counts.

The Big Bens could be a good fit, but I've heard that the rubber they use in the colored versions is less durable/more flat-prone. The Fat Franks use premium rubber for their colored editions, but the tread is less suitable for offroad use.

I'd love to hear your experiences using the Rock 'n Roads, Big Bens, Fat Franks, or any other suitable options. What's the best choice for a nice looking mixed use commuter tire?


----------



## Rjl33 (Oct 31, 2012)

I will be interested to see how the Rock 'n Roads hold up for me-if they prove to be durable they would be nearly perfect on the Fargo. These tires have a more aggressive tread than the Clement Xplorers, so they are not quite as fast on pavement. The Xplorers have proven to be fairly flat resistant, but they do wear fast and I have had a couple of flats when the tire is showing wear. I probably only get 1500 miles or so on the rear tire-I am 220# and ride a fair amount of pavement. The Rock 'n Roads are more stable on loose gravel, the Xplorer wants to drift/slide more on the front in this situation. I have been running the Rock 'n Roads at 65psi on the road, slightly lower on gravel/field roads. I toured across Iowa last October on the Clement Xplorers-425 miles with over half of them on gravel and had no flats or problems at all.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

i've been very happy with the Kenda Happy Mediums in 40. they have low tread in the middle and more aggressive tread on the edges. the only flats i've ever had on them were pinch flats that were basically my fault for running too low pressure. they have been great for riding a few miles to the trail head, riding some singletrack and riding home.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Another one at 45mm / 1.75" I now see is the Panaracer Fire Cross. They made their XC MTB tire available in 45mm and typically list it under CX tires.

I had a look at the Clement Xplorers noted by a few. Nice "file tread" very file tread to the Specialized Trigger I have been running (400 miles) in 38mm. The triggers also come in 42mm I believe. Have ran pavement, gravel,fire/forest, dual track with them. No flats to date, air up on pave, down on dirt. Fast yet grippy, hard pack tire. Winner's choice of some recent large gravel grinder events I notice. I like them but, think I may want to put a 42-45mm knob'ish tire on front.

IMO- The B.G. Rock and Road's are cool from a retro pov. But, to me the tread is a bit dated and I suspect the roll resistance greater than what I want. Might make a dandy front tire.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

ONE TUBE FOR 38mm-42 to 45mm?

Anyone know one tube that handles this range rather than packing two? The cut off appears to be 38mm from most maf'ers.

I would like to run a 38 file tread rear tire and a 42 or 45 mild knob front........yet, prefer not to pack two different size tubes for flats. I prefer to pack one spare tube.

Thanks!


----------



## Rjl33 (Oct 31, 2012)

You will have no problems using a 38-43 tube for both tires. Tubes expand and will work fine if the size is this close. Many mountain bikers running 29er tires still run 26" tubes without any difficulties. 

The BG Rock 'n Road may be perfect as a front tire for you. I will try to update my experiences with them as I get more miles on them. So far, all good with the exception of a slight rolling resistance penalty which is understandable because of the knobbies. In mid October I will be riding forest roads in northern Minnesota and look forward to running these tires.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

@Rjl33
Thank you,

My current spare tube is a 700x28/38 - 33mm, Schrader.

If I purchase a Rock & Road x42 or Pana Fire Road x45 for the front, this tube would be o.k. and I would not have to carry another spare?

If so I will order one for the front.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

I've had nothing but solid experiences with Schwalbe Marathons in 38mm and 47mm. They're great tires for road and dirt. I think in 5 pluse years of using Marathons in various sizes I've had a total of 3 flats. And these weren't even the "Plus" versions, just the standard. They can be a bit sluggish. Hell, I even rolled 32mm Marathons on a rainy 600k brevets twice just because I'd prefer the dependability of the tires and their sluggishness to dealing with tube changes and fixing flats in the rain, especially in the dark. Also, they're very reasonably priced.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Clement X'Plor MSO 700x40c is AWESOME. The Schwable Marathon Cross 700x38c is nice too, but a trades a little speed for quite a bit of durability.


----------



## brenton (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought the Marathon Cross had been discontinued.

I have one in 42-559 that replaced the knobby Hutchinson Chameleon when I wore the tread off of it. The Cross was noticeably much heavier and had more rolling resistance. That said, I've never had a flat on either the Chameleons or the Crosses. Never had a problem with traction either (though the Cross occasionally looses its grip and spins in place when I try to start pedaling after taking a break on a steep offroad hill).


----------



## S-Trail (Apr 30, 2013)

IMO- The B.G. Rock and Road's are cool from a retro pov. But said:


> You might want to try them rather than "suspect" they have greater rolling resistance.
> People who have tried them report that they are the best, and roll amazingly well on the road.
> Regards,
> Bruce Gordon


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

@ S-Trail,

I will keep that in Mind.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

The other day I purchased one of these from my local bike shop, as a front tire.



Specialized Renegade 1.8" / 45 - six low profile knob patten, fast roll, hard pack , xc tire.

I mounted it up and have done about 50 miles of mixed terrain. I left the rear trigger / 38 / file tread tire on the rear.

I am happy.

I like the speed of changing out a front tire only and for what I do (ATB,APB,ATT to utility / non mud) it has max impact versus minimal time.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

kingsqueak said:


> I'm running Schwalbe Marathon Mondials in 40 on a Surly Ogre. Very stout, good hard pack tire not a mud tire though. Very comfortable ride on paths and rough roads.


I've also been running the Mondials (700x40) on my cross bike the last year and a half. They really started to shine after mounting them up tubeless:
- DSCF1446

Agreed on the mud, not a lot of grip there, but I don't see a lot of mud where I ride.


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

Has anyone had success setting the BG tires up tubeless?


----------



## bobzcheez (Nov 21, 2007)

I toured for 5 days the Great Divide Tour in Colorado with the BG Rock n Roll tires and they were tubeless too. I loved them and they provided enough grip and rolled really well. My buddy had much wider tires and I almost wished I had a bit more wide tire comfort. The tires kept the air well and I'd use them again.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

bobzcheez said:


> I toured for 5 days the Great Divide Tour in Colorado with the BG Rock n Roll tires and they were tubeless too. I loved them and they provided enough grip and rolled really well. My buddy had much wider tires and I almost wished I had a bit more wide tire comfort. The tires kept the air well and I'd use them again.


Very nice, thanks for sharing. I am going to have to order a set. One can't have to many tires hang in around for an AT / BP'in / AP / Adventure Bike

Thanks


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is a brand new one from Continental that looks nice

The Cross Ride

Continental Bicycle - Cross RIDE

Continental Cross Ride Tire Folding) at BikeTiresDirect


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been quite happy with whatever semi or full-on slick tires I've bought. Currently on Schwalbe Marathon Plus 38's. Surprising what you can take slicks on. Personally, I would just get what ever is most readily available and go.


----------



## Rjl33 (Oct 31, 2012)

UPDATE on initial impressions of Bruce Gordon R&R. Just back from a couple of days riding in the Superior National Forest in northern Minnesota with the Fargo. Rode about 60 miles of forest roads - packed gravel, loose gravel, mud and water crossings, and some short rocky stretches with multiple sized rocks. The BG tires were perfect! They handled all terrain well and I ran the tires at 42psi for the roughest roads (I weigh 220#). Very stable, predictable handling, and comfortable on the washboard sections. Could not have asked for more. Had no flats or problems, but the tires only have about 350 miles on them, so I can't answer long term durability. Very enjoyable riding these tires on forest roads. A little slower and noisier on pavement than Clement Xplorer, but still a good choice for mixed pavement/gravel riding. These tires feel fast on rough roads and are more stable than the Clement tires, which can feel a little sketchy on looser gravel. I am finding the BG tires very capable on farm roads here in Wisconsin, which can vary a lot in condition. I was thinking of trying a fast XC tire, maybe about 2.1" wide, but I do not think that I need this for my riding based on how well these tires have performed. I have a lot of confidence on many surfaces with the BG tires.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

I've got a month on the conti speed rides in 700x42. Super plush ride. I'm
Commuting on them and have really enjoyed the ride. Super comfy and plush, plus the price for a folding tire is only 34.99 . Not bad at all . 

Bill


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

crossracer said:


> I've got a month on the conti speed rides in 700x42. Super plush ride. I'm
> Commuting on them and have really enjoyed the ride. Super comfy and plush, plus the price for a folding tire is only 34.99 . Not bad at all .
> 
> Bill


Sounds good. This size is just about perfect for mixed surface rides IMO.

How wide do they measure? Some Conti's are a little narrower then labled.

mike


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll check them when I get home later today. 

Bill


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

If you measure the body of the tire, excluding the lugs on the side, I get 41mm. So with lugs I get 42-43mm. 

That's pretty close to advertised 

Hope that helps 

Bill


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Update
I added a rear spesh renegade control 1.8" to my front, same trial, because I liked that much after testing
con is price @ $50 each
light weight, can go tube less, good hard pack tread, dual comp, still rolls quite well on pave considering, crowned profile


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

I have about 100 miles on my Bruce Gordons set up tubeless on the front on a stan's arch rim at 35 psi. It is holding air well and has totally changed my road to trail riding. Very grippy, rolls well enough on asphalt and does great on dirt roads.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

You might consider the Halo Twin Rail 700 x 38. I have not tried them but they are on my list.


----------

